# Perfekt und Haben



## furide

(...)

Buenas tardes.

La verdad es que llevó estudiando alemán muy poco tiempo, y muchas veces, por pena, me pierdo al momento de entender ciertas cuestiones, por lo que vengo aquí a pedir su amable ayuda.

Tengo un par de dudas que me carcomen por dentro y que me gustaría solucionar. Estoy trabajando con el Perfekt y aunque no es muy complicado, si me he encontrado con cuestiones que no termino de entender. Pondré unos ejemplos:

"Haben sie den Tausendfüßer Jun getroffen."
"Sie haben mit ihm gesprochen"

¿Por qué algunas veces el haben va antes del sujeto y otras después? Mi profesora me las cambia aleatoriamente y, cuando le preguntó, no sé si me ignora o no me doy a entender, pero nunca me queda claro. No son preguntas, sino afirmaciónes, ¿hay algo en el contexto que haga cambiar su posición?

Otra duda que me surge con respecto a las mayúsculas, ¿por qué el significado de algunas palabras cambia dependiendo de si empiezan con mayúscula o no? Como el caso de Sie y sie, por ejemplo, ¿hay alguna regla o debo memorizarlas para aplicarlas?

Finalmente, y sin el afán de abusar de su confianza, me gustaría saber si alguien me podría explicar o recomendar un link donde pueda entender bien la diferencia entre "kein" y "nich".

¿Por qué no puedo decir, por ejemplo, "Junn haben nich zeit"?. Sé que Kein es negación, ¿pero nich?

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, perdón por molestarlos así.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Dan2

Para empezar con lo más sencillo...

_sie = ella, ellos, ellas
Sie = usted, ustedes
_Se puede pensar en la mayúscula como signo de respecto cuando se le dirige a una(s) persona(s).

Del mismo modo,
_ihr = su-de-ella/ellos/ellas, le (a ella), vosotros
Ihr = su-de-usted(es)_


----------



## Dan2

Creo que el uso más importante de _nicht _corresponde al _no_ de español:
_No como -> Ich esse nicht._

Creo que el uso más importante de _kein_- corresponde al _ningun/o/a_ de español:
_Ningún gato podrí__a comer tanto -> Keine Katze könnte so viel essen._

Pero hay diferencias. Por ejemplo, en el caso de no poseer:
_No tengo dinero -> Ich habe kein Geld.
No tiene un gato -> Sie/Er hat keine Katze.
_ 
(Se puede pensar: hay que transformar _No tengo (un) X_ en _Tengo ningú__n X _antes de traducirlo.)


----------



## LüLü333

Hola ^^

nicht vs. kein :

Ich sehe die Katze. - Veo la gata.
Ich sehe *nicht die* Katze. - *No* veo la gata.
Ich sehe eine Katze. - Veo una gata.
Ich sehe *keine* Katze. - *No* veo una gata.

Ich sehe den Kater. - Veo el gato.
Ich sehe *nicht den* Kater. - No veo el gato.
Ich sehe einen Kater. - Veo un gato.
Ich sehe *keinen* Kater. - No veo un gato.

Ich sehe das Auto. - Veo el coche.
Ich sehe *nicht das* Auto. - No veo el coche.
Ich sehe ein Auto. - Veo un coche.
Ich sehe *kein* Auto. - No veo un coche.

Negation + bestimmter Artikel (der,die,das,...) => nicht + Artikel
Negation + unbestimmter Artikel (ein, eine, einen,...) => kein(e,-en,...)


----------



## Geviert

Hola Furide,



> "Haben sie den Tausendfüßer Jun getroffen."
> "Sie haben mit ihm gesprochen"
> 
> ¿Por qué algunas veces el haben va antes del sujeto y otras después? Mi profesora me las cambia aleatoriamente y, cuando le preguntó, no sé si me ignora o no me doy a entender, pero nunca me queda claro. No son preguntas, sino afirmaciónes, ¿hay algo en el contexto que haga cambiar su posición?


En alemán hay reglas muy estrictas en lo que se refiere a la estructura de la frase o posición de las partes en la oración (sintaxis). La frase alemana gira alrededor del verbo. Su posición en la frase es la primera regla de oro. En las oraciones subordinadas, por ejemplo, ocupa el último lugar:

_1) Er schrieb an seine Tante, als er Ged *brauchte*.
_
 En las oraciones principales (simples) el verbo ocupa siempre el segundo lugar (es casi una regla de oro):

_2) Die Firma *liefert *heute nicht.
3) Der Postbote *kommt *heute.

_en el caso del perfecto, el verbo auxiliar ocupa el segundo lugar y el participio va al final:
_
4) Sie *haben *mit ihm gesprochen.
_
Cuando el tipo de frase cambia (interrogativas, subordinadas, etc.) o se desea subrayar una parte de la frase (con un adverbio por ejemplo), sucede una _inversión _o una _transposición _(el verbo o una parte de él va al final, cfr. ejemplo 1)_. _El orden de la frase cambia según la regla y el efecto de significado que se quiera dar (siempre pensando en el verbo como el "eje").

_5)* Heute *ist der Postbote nicht gekommen._ 
_6) Wann kommt der Postbote? 
7)__Haben *S*ie den Tausendfüßer Jun getroffen*?*_ 

nota que el verbo mantiene su segundo lugar en la 5 y en la 6 y el sujeto ocupa el tercer lugar. En la 5 se da un inversión con _heute_. La 6 es una interrogativa con pronombre (_Bestimmungsfragen _las llaman). La 7 (tu ejemplo) puede ser una pregunta directa (_Entscheidungsfragen, Ja-Nein-Fragen _las llaman) es decir, son preguntas "decisorias", se responde "sí o no" a estas preguntas. En estos casos el verbo ocupa el primer lugar (ojo). Si no es una pregunta, entonces en tu frase falta el elemento que justifique la inversión " (?) haben Sie...". Si fuese la tercera persona "sie", es necesario conjugar el verbo correctamente (*hat *sie den Tausenfüßer Jun getroffen?)

 Todos estos cambios son posibles (y muchos más) porque las partes de la oración (en las frases complejas) mantienen los casos, van declinados (como en latín). Esto hace que la frase sea como un "lego", puedes modificarla, pero la estructura lógica es siempre perfecta. Obviamente hay más reglas. 



> Otra duda que me surge con respecto a las mayúsculas, ¿por qué el significado de algunas palabras cambia dependiendo de si empiezan con mayúscula o no? Como el caso de Sie y sie, por ejemplo, ¿hay alguna regla o debo memorizarlas para aplicarlas?


Todos los sustantivos y nombres propios se escriben con mayúscula en alemán, en castellano solo los propios (si notas, los alemanes toman en serio todos los sustantivos, no solo los nombres propios ). Esta es la primera regla.
Se deduce de esta regla que la forma de cortesía_ * Sie*_ también la debe respetar.  Además sirve para distinguirla de la tercera persona, singular y plural, _sie. _




> Finalmente, y sin el afán de abusar de su confianza, me gustaría saber si alguien me podría explicar o recomendar un link donde pueda entender bien la diferencia entre "kein" y "nich*t*".


Este es muy bueno. (busca un poco).



> ¿Por qué no puedo decir, por ejemplo, "Junn haben nich zeit"?. Sé que Kein es negación, ¿pero nich?


La negación alemana tiene sus reglas particulares que irás aprendiendo en ese link y en los comentarios de los amigos del foro (la explicación de Lülü es muy clara). Más adelante notarás que la negación alemana es completamente diferente a la negación castellana, al punto que la _mentalidad _necesaria para negar en ambas lenguas es completamente diferente (es mi punto de vista). Notarás en todos los ejemplos de Lülü que el verbo mantiene siempre la segunda posición, no es posible que la negación se anteponga al verbo, como si es posible en castellano:Ich *nicht *sehe die Katze. - *No* veo la gata. El acto verbal en alemán no es negado (en castellano sí). En sentido estricto  _la negación en alemán es imposible._(no te asustes ni me hagas caso por favor, por ahora esto no es importante ).



> Muchas gracias por su ayuda, perdón por molestarlos así.
> 
> Buenas noches.


De nada, saludos.


----------



## baufred

@furide:
... adicionalmente del enlace de la "hispanoteca" serí ésta una ayuda en general para tí:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsche_Grammatik

... y en la leyenda a la izquierda pudes elegir esta página traducido al Español:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gram%C3%A1tica_del_alem%C3%A1n

... quizás te ayudará de vez en cuando ...

... y éste para aprender online:

http://www.cursodealeman.de/index.htm

@Geviert: ... ¡buena explicación !

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Dan2

_Nicht/kein:_
Además de mostrar más respeto para el sexo de los gatos (para mí, todos a quienes no conozco personalmente son "gatos" o "Katzen"), LüLü incluyó en su respuesta la importante generalización,

"Negation + unbestimmter Artikel (ein, eine, einen,...) => kein(e,-en,...)"

mientras que di yo solamente un ejemplo (_Sie hat keine Katze_).

Otra importante generalización, no mencionada por LüLü:

Negación + KEIN Artikel (ningún artículo): => kein-

para ilustrar la cual di el ejemplo,
_No tengo dinero -> Ich habe kein Geld._


----------

